# First modifications - Wheel Bands and Vinyl "carbon" interior trim wrap with pics



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice touch, goes well with the badges.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

the wheel bands look really nice
id grab myself a set too but seems a bit pricey 
lets get some pics of the completed cruze!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks good , nice touch with the carbon fiber vinyl .
Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and the new best wishes!


----------

